
Why we’re creating a new video format for code - ingve
https://medium.com/scrimba/why-were-creating-a-new-video-format-for-code-9f674f8dcc46
======
drivingmenuts
Why not, and here's a thought, just use text?

There's no need for voice or music if you just write out the tutorial. Not
everyone needs to be a video star.

~~~
mrborgen
People learn in different ways. Some prefer text, others prefer videos.

Just look at the all the big sites for learning how to code: Pluralsight,
Udemy, Lynda, Coursera, Udacity. They're all based around video. So there's
definitely a need for audio visual explanations.

Totally agree that a lot of people prefer text. But not all.

